# Greenhouse Coffee Co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The most creative and earth-friendly coffee company there is. Helping spread love to the true coffee lovers and making your classic favorite coffee and espresso drinks the true traditional way.

We also serve organic juices, beer, wine and spirits! We have something new and exciting going on all the time. Each barista makes the Greenhouse theirs, so ask whats new today!!

NEED FLOWERS::Greenhouse Coffee Co. is also Sugarbay FLowers and Gifts. We deliver to campus for just a flat rate of $5.00 an&#8230;

More...


----------

